# internet safety while traveling



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I love to travel the beautiful places of Sydney. Sometimes while travelling, i took amazing pictures of places & share it through my social accounts. Few days ago, i'd done the same thing & after few hours all my accounts got hacked from hackers because i was using public wifi & these wifis are not safe at all. I want to use VPN(virtual private network) for online safety & security but i am bit confused from where to buy it... Would anyone recommend the best VPN service provider here?


----------

